# Oris 65 is a beauty



## optoroboto

Just got this watch from here. Love the brand. Definitely better in person. Now what to do with my Oris Aquis 43mm ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

Congrats on your Sixty-Five. It is an outstanding watch in the metal, pictures don't always do it justice. 

I have a few watches I regret buying, but never once have I regretted my Sixty-Five. Enjoy it. 

(And sell the Aquis to fund adding the Deauville Blue Sixty-Five to your collection)


----------



## CeeCab705

Congrats on the purchase. I've got a Deauville Blue in 40mm and absolutely love it.


----------



## optoroboto

mase44 said:


> Congrats on your Sixty-Five. It is an outstanding watch in the metal, pictures don't always do it justice.
> 
> I have a few watches I regret buying, but never once have I regretted my Sixty-Five. Enjoy it.
> 
> (And sell the Aquis to fund adding the Deauville Blue Sixty-Five to your collection)


Absolutely! I go from pics..then videos of the watch on YouTube...then I buy..then I am wow'd by it when it's literally on the wrist!


----------



## optoroboto

CeeCab705 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. I've got a Deauville Blue in 40mm and absolutely love it.


drool!


----------



## carlhaluss

Congratulations! I have had mine for over a year now. I was planning to sell because it wasn't getting wrist time, but can't bring myself to do it. Truly a wonderful piece. Enjoy your's!
Carl


----------



## camb66

Congratulations! Its very cool and one of my favourite watches.


----------



## sticky

Re the Aquis. Give it to me :-d - I’ve always got room for another Oris. Lovely 65 BTW.


----------



## Jake West

Never considered this piece previously but 'WOW', it's a great looking piece! Time to check out some YouTube reviews. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonester99

congrats on a very cool looking watch.


----------



## CaliMex

Congratulations on your new watch.


----------



## blueradish

Congrats. Haven't been able to take mine off. So comfy on the wrist.


----------



## chickenlittle

Mine says hello.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

It amazes me still how versatile the Diver 65 is on different straps. Bracelets, nylon, Perlon, leather, rubber. It does it all!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

kplam said:


> It amazes me still how versatile the Diver 65 is on different straps. Bracelets, nylon, Perlon, leather, rubber. It does it all!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


It really is one of those watches that make you want to buy multiple of it, just to have them set up on different straps to save time when choosing in the morning.


----------



## mitchjrj

Loved this watch this instant it launched although never pulled the trigger, but now have the 42mm '65 in blue and one of my absolute favorites. And it sits beautifully alongside my Aquis – keep your Aquis!


----------



## ms55

optoroboto said:


> Just got this watch from here. Love the brand. Definitely better in person. Now what to do with my Oris Aquis 43mm ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such a fun dial! wondering if I should pick one up...


----------



## Skim_Milk

Congrats! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous of all the 65's posted here. Beautiful watches. 

So beautiful in fact that I have purchase paralysis as I can't decide which model 65 to get.


----------



## Duende01

*What made you settle on the 42mm vice the 40mm? I am on the same predicament at the moment and don't know which to choose. Initially went into AD looking for the 40 but then saw the 42 and everything changed in an instant. Still debating myself as to which one to get.*


----------



## mase44

Duende01 said:


> *What made you settle on the 42mm vice the 40mm? I am on the same predicament at the moment and don't know which to choose. Initially went into AD looking for the 40 but then saw the 42 and everything changed in an instant. Still debating myself as to which one to get.*


Initially I preferred the 42mm. I actually went to the dealer to only look at the 42mm and didn't want to look at the 40mm. I hated the all black bezel, I hated the numerals at the poles, and I hated that it didn't come with an all blue or green dial.

Then I actually looked at both of them in person and I picked the 40mm over the 42mm for 2 reasons. First, I felt that it fit better on my wrist, 42mm wasn't huge, it just didn't fit as well. Second, I actually fell in love with the funky numerals at the poles...they are different, but in a good way.

If you like the dial of the 42mm, but you prefer the size of the 40mm, grab yourself a Movember edition 40mm.


----------



## kplam

I admit that I initially fell in love with the 42mm dial too, but it was the 40mm case that was a better fit for my wrist (this was way before the Movember Edition).

At first I wasn't crazy about the funky numeral dial, but it has really grown on me. To me this watch is about that lovely vintage style and wearability, and the numeral dial really evokes that time period to me.

When they quietly came out with numeral dial with the blue outer ring I just had to pull the trigger.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Duende01

mase44 said:


> Initially I preferred the 42mm. I actually went to the dealer to only look at the 42mm and didn't want to look at the 40mm. I hated the all black bezel, I hated the numerals at the poles, and I hated that it didn't come with an all blue or green dial.
> 
> Then I actually looked at both of them in person and I picked the 40mm over the 42mm for 2 reasons. First, I felt that it fit better on my wrist, 42mm wasn't huge, it just didn't fit as well. Second, I actually fell in love with the funky numerals at the poles...they are different, but in a good way.
> 
> If you like the dial of the 42mm, but you prefer the size of the 40mm, grab yourself a Movember edition 40mm.


_

*I actually went looking for the black and blue pictured below and the only only one they had available at the time was the all black dial. Then they brought out the 42mm in blue with the distressed leather band and subsequently a green with both distressed leather and NATO green strap. After looking at the green, I was sold. For some reason, I found the 40mm too small and the distortion on the dial with the curved glass something that I did not like. However, I never got to see the black and blue in the flesh. In the end, I guess I can get both and enjoy each for what they offer.*_



optoroboto said:


> Just got this watch from here. Love the brand. Definitely better in person. Now what to do with my Oris Aquis 43mm ....
> *
> Beautiful piece... Enjoy it in good health.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto

chickenlittle said:


> Mine says hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Need that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

optoroboto said:


> Need that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colareb Venezia Ocher. The colour of the leather complements the colour of the markers in my opinion. I had originally bought the strap for another watch but found this pairing better.

http://shop.colareb.it/en/venezia-watch-strap/11-venezia-22mm.html

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55

Love the dark blue/black dial version! But of course all of them look nice in their own right.


----------



## Caso

I love my Deauville blue model, but seeing the classic black also gives me pause. Although so does the darker blue model. And the green... there's something about how balanced this watch is, plus the perfect modern-vintage style, the comfort and feel of the rubber strap, and that domed sapphire. Mine has kept fantastic time since December, well within COSC spec, even if the 65 isn't certified. It's a watch that is very easy to love, very easy to live with.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Congrats! I love that raised crystal.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

The style of that watch always impresses me.


----------



## iceman767

A not so distant cousin says hello









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHound007

Very nice! Looks great with the carbon fiber look strap.


----------



## JonS1967

I love it on the stock bracelet and also on the Tropic strap. Can't really go wrong with any of the variants.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbeezi

Such a versatile piece indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55

very nice! enjoy



rbeezi said:


> Such a versatile piece indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas aggies

Like you, I put my Deauville blue on a black strap also. It seemed to make that black bezel "pop" somehow. And I remember when I received the watch I wasn't too sure about the dial color, but now I'm fine with it because I already have other black and dark blue dialed watches, and this dial color is truly unique.


----------



## kplam

That Bond style NATO looks really good!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpshoT

Such a beautiful timepiece, can't decide if the 65 will be my first Oris or go with a propilot.


----------



## 789

Nice one.


----------



## Skim_Milk

That bond strap looks fantastic!


----------



## CaliMex

This watch is starting to grow on me...


----------



## rfortson

Why, yes...yes it is!

Divers 65 - 4 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## optoroboto

rbeezi said:


> Such a versatile piece indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I like about it too. Just a cherry on top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto

Updated band from C&B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

rfortson said:


> Why, yes...yes it is!
> 
> Divers 65 - 4 by Russ, on Flickr


May I ask what strap that is?


----------



## rfortson

mplsabdullah said:


> May I ask what strap that is?


It's an OEM strap from Oris that came with the watch. I chose this one since it's still functional and it gives it a different look from the typical bracelet or black rubber (but I have the bracelet, black tropic strap and black Oris NATO as well). This is my favorite look for this watch.

DWC-4 by Russ, on Flickr

DWC-8 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## rfortson

Just a few more shots of this beauty!

Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 3 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## mplsabdullah

rfortson said:


> It's an OEM strap from Oris that came with the watch. I chose this one since it's still functional and it gives it a different look from the typical bracelet or black rubber (but I have the bracelet, black tropic strap and black Oris NATO as well). This is my favorite look for this watch.
> 
> DWC-4 by Russ, on Flickr
> 
> DWC-8 by Russ, on Flickr


Thanks for the reply. Looks great.


----------



## chickenlittle

Rocking it on a black Colareb strap this week.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Duende01

*Stunning look... How do you like the NATO? Care to share your likes/dislikes?*


----------



## DocScotter

Hey, rfortson,

I've seen you post those photos before but never really complimented you on them. Really nice composition and beautiful bokeh! Oris should hire you.


----------



## Kohe321

The Oris 65 really is a fantastic watch. Here are some pictures of mine, which I really regret selling. I'll probably get one back into my collection at some point.


----------



## rfortson

DocScotter said:


> Hey, rfortson,
> 
> I've seen you post those photos before but never really complimented you on them. Really nice composition and beautiful bokeh! Oris should hire you.


Thanks Doc! I appreciate it.

And I guess in a sense Oris did hire me. The surfboard picture won their calendar contest last year, and this picture came in third this year. I got another strap for my watch (plus a hat and t-shirt).


----------



## CaliMex

Kohe321 said:


> The Oris 65 really is a fantastic watch. Here are some pictures of mine, which I really regret selling. I'll probably get one back into my collection at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I love this photo.


----------



## chirs1211

I've been serious considering a 65 recently, though i am having trouble deciding on a model, i prefer the dials on the 40mm, (but still can't decide between black or blue) but the sizing on the 42mm. 

I don't have slim wrists @7.75in i fear the 40mm may be too small, i have 40mm watches but they're not divers, so no bezels,so may wear a little larger.
What wrist sizes do you guys with the 40mm sixty-five have ? If you don't mind me asking.

I do have a dealer about 10 miles away so i'll try and visit there soon and try the sizing, they don't have a very extensive selection though so may be hit or miss on which they actually have.

Chris


----------



## mase44

chirs1211 said:


> I've been serious considering a 65 recently, though i am having trouble deciding on a model, i prefer the dials on the 40mm, (but still can't decide between black or blue) but the sizing on the 42mm.
> 
> I don't have slim wrists @7.75in i fear the 40mm may be too small, i have 40mm watches but they're not divers, so no bezels,so may wear a little larger.
> What wrist sizes do you guys with the 40mm sixty-five have ? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I do have a dealer about 10 miles away so i'll try and visit there soon and try the sizing, they don't have a very extensive selection though so may be hit or miss on which they actually have.
> 
> Chris


I have a 7 inch wrist and I felt the 40mm was just right, while the 42mm seemed too big to me. Plus, the dial on the 40mm is fantastic.

I highly suggest trying them both on in person, pictures really do not do either version justice.


----------



## yankeexpress

chirs1211 said:


> I've been serious considering a 65 recently, though i am having trouble deciding on a model, i prefer the dials on the 40mm, (but still can't decide between black or blue) but the sizing on the 42mm.
> 
> I don't have slim wrists @7.75in i fear the 40mm may be too small, i have 40mm watches but they're not divers, so no bezels,so may wear a little larger.
> What wrist sizes do you guys with the 40mm sixty-five have ? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I do have a dealer about 10 miles away so i'll try and visit there soon and try the sizing, they don't have a very extensive selection though so may be hit or miss on which they actually have.
> 
> Chris


40mm will Not be too small, IMHO.

On 7.5 inch wrist here:


----------



## DocScotter

mase44 said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist and I felt the 40mm was just right, while the 42mm seemed too big to me. Plus, the dial on the 40mm is fantastic.
> 
> I highly suggest trying them both on in person, pictures really do not do either version justice.


What he said.


----------



## Kohe321

CaliMex said:


> I love this photo.


Thanks! :-!


----------



## vipereaper30

rfortson said:


> This is my favorite look for this watch.
> 
> DWC-4 by Russ, on Flickr


This is such a sharp diver and it really looks great on that strap!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Absolutely love mine. Bought it on the bracelet but have been wearing it on leather. It's pictured on a tobacco Colareb but my go-to lately has been a B&R Field Drab Vintage. 

I've got an 8 inch wrist and the 40mm is by no means too small for me. It makes a great everyday watch. It's tough enough to stand up to the rigors of the day-to-day but isn't pumped up and steroidal like so many modern divers.


----------



## Big Vern

Great looking watch. I bought the ‘Movember’ edition and I think it’s my current favourite of my 4 Oris’s


----------



## chirs1211

Soooo...i'll be heading to the dealer either today or tomorrow, but i've pretty much decided, barring me absolutely hating it or it looking like a pimple on my wrist, both of which highly unlikely, i will be looking at the 40mm, i simply prefer the dial style. 
Now my dilemma is colour. 
I do like both the all black & black/blue dial, but the all black is £120 cheaper not a huge sum but not insignificant either, just not sure i can justify the extra for a little colour on the dial 
Also i'll be getting the bracelet version, and wanted to clarify info i got from Oris that the clasp on these is 14mm ?!?! That seems a pretty large taper and tbh it doesn't look that small in the photos, if someone who has the bracelet could confirm the width i'd be most grateful 

Thanks guys 

Chris


----------



## kplam

Yes, the bracelet does taper to 14mm. In some ways it does look really small, but it also fits the vintage aesthetic. It makes the bracelet very comfortable too. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Great  thank you kindly for the info, it does look like a great bracelet & well worth the small amount extra 


Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Just been to the dealer, they only had the black 40mm on tropic, tried it on and i'm a bit underwhelmed, tbh it's mostly due to the size, the watch itself is stunning.
But i'm just really not sure about it. really wish they'd put that dial in a 42mm case.
Option i have now is to buy it from a dealer that offers 30 day no questions returns, to see if wearing it for more than a minute changes my mind. Or bite the bullet and get a 42mm with a dial that wasn't my first preference.  

Chris


----------



## camb66

chirs1211 said:


> Just been to the dealer, they only had the black 40mm on tropic, tried it on and i'm a bit underwhelmed, tbh it's mostly due to the size, the watch itself is stunning.
> But i'm just really not sure about it. really wish they'd put that dial in a 42mm case.
> Option i have now is to buy it from a dealer that offers 30 day no questions returns, to see if wearing it for more than a minute changes my mind. Or bite the bullet and get a 42mm with a dial that wasn't my first preference.
> 
> Chris


If it is any consolation, I felt the same when I first tried it on. It looked so good in pictures I felt a little disappointed. then a few months later I bit the bullet and bought it. I never looked back - -ts probably my favourite watch now.


----------



## chirs1211

Yes that's it exactly, even the sales lady could see and commented I looked disappointed lol
I was the same with my Hammy field, wanted one for a couple of years when I finally ordered one online opened the box and just thought meh, it sat there in the box for a week before I even took it out, love it now &#55357;&#56833;
I am sorely tempted just to order one, got 30 days to return it so nothing lost &#55357;&#56842;

Chris


----------



## Brian61992

That dial is super cool.


----------



## hifi_hound

Here's mine on a couple of different straps. I thought 40 mm was going to be too small as well for my 7.5" wrist, but the thin bezel helps it wear a little larger. It's my favorite watch at the moment.


----------



## chirs1211

Looks great in these picks, not sure why it just looked so small on when i tried it at the dealer. 


Chris


----------



## commanche

chirs1211 said:


> Looks great in these picks, not sure why it just looked so small on when i tried it at the dealer.
> 
> Chris


Curious to see how it looked on your wrist. Did you take any picture?


----------



## chirs1211

I didn't, it never occurred to me. Good idea though i really should have.

Chris


----------



## ms55

The 40mm dark blue one is the best IMO


----------



## kplam

Aside from Tropic rubber straps, has anyone come across any other rubber straps that work well with the Divers 65? Would love to get some ideas for additional straps to change up the look.


----------



## chirs1211

Ordered a Deauville blue yesterday, just minutes before had them up  though they didn't have the bracelet model. 

Seems this one is pretty rare around these parts, i checked 7 dealers only 2 even had it listed and 1 was out of stock and doesn't know when they'll get anymore and the other had 1 piece, so i grabbed it.

Not sure if it's worth returning it and buying off to save a bit of cash tbh. 
Firstly i won't be able to get it on the bracelet plus a couple weeks wait and customs duty and VAT to pay. And any issues it'll need to go back to the US. 
I will still save (a few hundred by my calc) but also end up with without a bracelet... :-| 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Well the 65 arrived today and i ain't happy really, there are small scratches on the side of one lug and some kind of spot mark on another. Granted they are small but they are there.
Not i am struggling to decide what to do this was the last piece in the dealer.
I had though it kind of suspicious that almost immediately after i enquired on availability, as originally showed as out of stock, they e-mailed stating it was an error and they had one left.
Then it arrived, and suspicions rose upon seeing the inner case dirty and then the watch itself with no protective stickers anywhere.
I then found these scratches, now as small as they are i don't think this is acceptable on a supposedly brand new watch.
Now my dilemma...do i keep it under the premise it'll likely get marked at some point anyway or return for a refund?? 

Chris


----------



## DocScotter

chirs1211 said:


> Then it arrived, and suspicions rose upon seeing the inner case dirty and then the watch itself with no protective stickers anywhere.
> I then found these scratches, now as small as they are i don't think this is acceptable on a supposedly brand new watch.
> Now my dilemma...do i keep it under the premise it'll likely get marked at some point anyway or return for a refund??


I dunno, maybe order one of the new bronze bezeled Sixty-Fives?
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/oris-divers-sixty-five-bronze-bezel-introducing


----------



## mplsabdullah

chirs1211 said:


> Well the 65 arrived today and i ain't happy really, there are small scratches on the side of one lug and some kind of spot mark on another. Granted they are small but they are there.
> Not i am struggling to decide what to do this was the last piece in the dealer.
> I had though it kind of suspicious that almost immediately after i enquired on availability, as originally showed as out of stock, they e-mailed stating it was an error and they had one left.
> Then it arrived, and suspicions rose upon seeing the inner case dirty and then the watch itself with no protective stickers anywhere.
> I then found these scratches, now as small as they are i don't think this is acceptable on a supposedly brand new watch.
> Now my dilemma...do i keep it under the premise it'll likely get marked at some point anyway or return for a refund??
> 
> Chris


I would send it back. May I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## chirs1211

Actually typing that out helped me decide, it's going back. To be fair to the dealer no fuss no problem, collecting it tomorrow so i don't even have to visit the post office. Just gotta find another one now.
One good thing, i don't think i'll be getting the bracelet version again.
Nice as it was i think the sharp taper and 14mm clasp are just too slim on my 7.75in wrist.


Chris


----------



## irprof

I've had my Deauville for a week now, and honestly, if there's any visible difference in quality between this and an Omega PO, I can't find it. And my watch is running a steady +5/day out of the box, which I'm more than happy with. I was torn between the Deauville and the blue/black version; that dark blue is just fantastic, its applied in such a rich way; I'd have been happy with either.


----------



## old45

Here's an idea from left field - I'd love a version of the 65 without the bezel. It would cease to be the Divers 65, maybe just the 65!


----------



## ms55

+1 for dark blue 40mm


----------



## mase44

ms55 said:


> +1 for dark blue 40mm


I love the dark blue...but, I've never seen it in person. My local AD only stocks the black dial for the 40mm.


----------



## chirs1211

I'm in this position too, my local AD only has the black, and to be honest i wasn't initially blown away by it, which was why i ordered a deauville blue. 
But as that went royally tits up i'm not sure what to do next.
I do still like the black, it may well be a slow burner rather than a 'wow' watch, but i will admit i am leaning towards the black/blue dial, but as mentioned none at the dealer,they did say they could order in anything but as i'm not sure i'll even buy it i don't think it fair to them.
So i may have to go down the online, sight unseen, route again and just hope this next one isn't damaged 

Chris


----------



## mase44

The black dial version doesn't wow you at first, but the more you wear it, the more you fall in love with it. I was 100% in on the dark blue/black until I couldn't find one in person. I went with the black dial and I love it.


----------



## yankeexpress

mase44 said:


> The black dial version doesn't wow you at first, but the more you wear it, the more you fall in love with it. I was 100% in on the dark blue/black until I couldn't find one in person. I went with the black dial and I love it.


Agree. This one came on the tan textile strap, under $1k in 2016.


----------



## momo15

kplam said:


> Aside from Tropic rubber straps, has anyone come across any other rubber straps that work well with the Divers 65? Would love to get some ideas for additional straps to change up the look.


I've had mine on the Bonetto Centurini 300 for the last couple of months. I like it, and that clasp is wonderful, but I started to wonder if it was too thick for a watch that doesn't feel the need to slap its dork around about being a thick and manly watch. I just swapped it for a nato, but I'll see if I took any pics while it was on.


----------



## Chrisautry

Does anyone by chance want to sell their bracelet? I'm not really wanting to drop 350 on one, but I would do 200 if someone doesn't use theirs.


----------



## JRog

I almost went for a Movember 65. That is a great looking watch overall. How do owners feel about the concave crystal. Seems to stick out a good bit...


----------



## mase44

I think that the crystal is fantastic. It causes some distortion on the edges, but it really adds to the overall vintage feel of the watch.


----------



## cuthbert

Is it my impression or have they changed the bezel in the last models?

Also, anybody has a picture of the movement?

The 65 is a watch that has always been in my radar, but last year I used the budget to get a Doxa Sub300...now perhaps I am considering one with the bracelet.


----------



## beansandcornbread

Just picked up the Deauville Blue 65 but I can't figure out which way the pins should be removed. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

beansandcornbread said:


> Just picked up the Deauville Blue 65 but I can't figure out which way the pins should be removed. Any help would be much appreciated.


Through either side. It doesn't matter.


----------



## beansandcornbread

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Through either side. It doesn't matter.


Thanks so much. Didn't want to mess up this beauty.


----------



## Big Vern

Really like my Movember version.


----------



## TheEngineer

I have been debating between this model and the aquis blue date. I still haven't decided yet


----------



## Lemi

Love also that Retro look from Oris Divers 65 watch. And look at that domed lens (wow) pretty surely suited the entire piece. But still I think it would be a perfect watch without that date window at the bottom but still it's fine... Kudos to Oris!


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> 40mm will Not be too small, IMHO.
> 
> On 7.5 inch wrist here:


Just fixing the pic URLs


----------



## Lemi

I think for me you must go with this Retro Look (simply one of a kind)... But still, it will be yours which watch do you prefer and like the most. Either way both are good watches from Oris!


----------



## arogle1stus

I've never seen an Oris that wasn't a beauty!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mattsbeers

Just pulled the trigger on a 40mm, very excited. I was also on the fence about the smaller size but after the OP I think it fits the character of the watch nicely.


----------



## YODAHAWK

mattsbeers said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a 40mm, very excited. I was also on the fence about the smaller size but after the OP I think it fits the character of the watch nicely.


I pulled the trigger myself on the Deauville one. Got a good deal from am AD and should be here next week. I had the black one and gave it to my son. Miss it so much I had to get another. Should be a good summer watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

Anyone wearing thiers on a canvas strap? Pics appreciated.


----------



## Big Vern

40mm size is fine, looks slightly more retro at this size. My Movember edition is 40mm.


----------



## ms55

mattsbeers said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a 40mm, very excited. I was also on the fence about the smaller size but after the OP I think it fits the character of the watch nicely.


I love the look of the 40mm. post pics when you get it!


----------

